# Shoveler / Laborers / Driver - St. Charles IL



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Looking for;

1) Several Shovelers / Laborers. 

2) 2 additional drivers to staff our vehicles. Previous experience preferred.

3) 2 Subs with Vee plows, wideout or 8' plus with wings ( no 7.5 blades )

Must be reliable, safe, good worker, cell phone, motor vehicle. 

ILLINOIS - Geneva, St. Charles, West Chicago, Carol Stream area. 
( If you do not live with in 45 minutes of the area please don't bother contacting me )


PM me before these spots fill up.


----------



## beardedlurker (Dec 6, 2008)

I left you some kind of "visitor message" because I'm not allowed to post PM's yet I guess. If you're still looking, message me back or send me an email to mark at cementworksllc dot com. Thanks!

Mark


----------



## JazyT (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't think my plow would qualify, it's a 7'6" western with leafs, but I am in Carol Stream, so if you think you might make an allowance for that, please let me know.
(I too am not able to PM for some reason, maybe because I'm new on the forum?)


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

I am in the poplar grove area and I have a 2007 chevy 2500 HD with a brand new 8'2" boss poly V XT with back drag blade and 5 years exp. no salter yet but am wiling to get one if needed let me know thanks ron I will send you a pm with my info


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

PM Sent!!!!!!


----------



## fidel (Jun 1, 2009)

I live in geneva, and have 9 footer 8 footer and 7.5 plus wings. I am right in the area if you still looking call me, 630-908-0679


----------



## benbarnes (Dec 2, 2009)

I have an 8ft western and live right in the area very interested call me 630 738 0946 with 5 years exp for large removal company


----------



## MyPlowTruck (Nov 25, 2009)

*In the Area*

Scot

I have a 8ft plow and live in Yorkville............Please call if interested...........I have 5 years experence............Thanks Stuart (309) 737-9298


----------

